# Hi from Malaysia !!



## constaneum (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi fellas,

I'm a self taught musician. Just started venturing into some small commercial projects. My compositions styles are widely influenced by Nobuo Uematsu, Yasunori Mitsuda, Yuki Kajiura, Yoko Shimomura, Masashi Hamauzu, Hans Zimmer & Harry Gregson Williams. They are my biggest inspirations up to date. Being a self taught musician isn't easy. I know I have a long road ahead, with lots of learning curves here and there but I for sure will never give up on something which is my passion. I'm actively involves in University Students' Gaming projects as free music contributors. If there are students in the forum (if there's any in this forum) who are looking for some scores for their games, feel free to buzz me up as well ! Anyway, here's the link to my music. Feel free to comment on my works. Your feedback is important as it'll drive me to keep on improving on what i'm doing. Thanks !

https://soundcloud.com/constaneum/

regards,
Ronald


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 4, 2013)

It's good to see a fellow Malaysian in this forum. 

Welcome mate and Cheers


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome man!

How is life down there? I had ideas of going there sometime. Is life as a composer there nice?

Student here too! But in mechanical engineering.


----------



## Caedwallon (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Ronald,
Welcome to VIC. 

All the best,


----------



## constaneum (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for welcoming ! Life is good here, especially my hometown which is Kuching City (located at Borneo Island). Kuching City is the place where Rainforest Internation Musical Concert is held annually. Perhaps you guys can come and visit sometimes. If i'm not mistaken, the concert is held in the month of July annually. Life as a composer here is only so so , nothing as fantastic as UK, US or Japan. Since i'm more towards gaming music, i found it quite hard to find local gaming companies here and gaming industry in Malaysia is only at the beginning stage. There are more small indie companies focusing on making simple games for IOS, some doing a slightly bigger game like FPS+tactical games and etc. One example of famous local game is Lightopus which goes internationally and got some really good responses. I'm opting for online free lancing job instead.


----------

